# My SJ Beast is Dead, long live the Beast!



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The mighty Beast has hit the floor! Long live the beast for EVER more.

Almost a week ago, i killed my San Juan bull on Wednesday evening. I am still on the mountain helping another Forum member, SticksNblades. On my return to civilitation, i can post some pics. I have sent out a pic to a few members that i took by phone. 
It suficeth me to say that i had a GREAT time! I have video of the bull for several minutes before shooting him.I was alone so I was the filmer as well as the shooter. The kill shot is on film as well as the tip over as it was only 40 yards from the point of impact. I was shooting a rather new broadhead called an EPEK X-C3. It did an exceptional job.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats Scott! Can't wait to see the pictures and video.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

neat wheres the pic's


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. can't wait to see the pic and video.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Man, you can't do that. Now we'll all have to check UWN like 50 times a day until your pictures show up. Thanks a lot. 

Seriously though, congrats!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats, will be waiting on the pics and video.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Patiently waiting.... o-|| o-||


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry boys for the NO picture. I kept working my Photo bucket over with my phone and figured out how to load the pic that i have. All my other pics are on my camera from a tripod and self timer. I didnt have one on my phone until 2 days later when SticksNblades arived and his dad took a pic with my phone to text to my fam and friends.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

come on elk22 I wanna see that pig.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

:? :O•-: o-|| :O_D: *-band-* *()* :V|: O|* -^|^- :O//: ASK FOR *-HELP!-* DONT KEEP US HANGIN


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice, it looks like a great bull. Congrats again.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

<<--O/ COOL NICE BULL <<--O/


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats Scott. That's a stud of a bull...what's cooler is that you video'ed the bull before shooting it. Very impressive!

Nice job. Love the red tint in those antlers!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull. now where is the video?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice...just nice !! I would think it's a full 422 !!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

wow, very nice - hoping to see the video...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Why'd you up and shoot a baby like that?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I love you so much...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Scott, that's a great bull!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

wowza wowza wowza that is a toad!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great bull! I can't wait to hear the details. Good job.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice bull, it is almost as big as Nate's. haha 

Really a great bull. I like his shape and color. Congrats on what looks to be a great hunt.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I cant tell you how many times I have said this "nice rack". :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Your shooting a Monster bow, and an EPEK head and it didn't bounce off the elk??? Huh, who knew!!! :? :mrgreen: 

Nice bull Scott. I got the pic last week on my phone. Hard to tell it was you. Now I know for sure. What's he score?


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice bull! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

well done!!!


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

idiot with a bow said:


> I love you so much...


uuummm :O>>:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great Bull Congrats. 8)


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Scotty, Well done my friend!! Good things happen when you shoot an Epek out of a Mathews!!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

******* said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > I love you so much...
> ...


It is not a gay kind of love.....they are related some kind of way or another...........


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> ******* said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="idiot with a bow":zevfwx1h]I love you so much...
> ...


It is not a gay kind of love.....they are related some kind of way or another...........[/quote:zevfwx1h]

No I am pretty sure it is a gay kind of love. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

It's actually an older man seduces a young stud, hot man sex kind of love. At least thats what Zimmy tells me when we're together...  _(O)_


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great bull! Congrats, I look forward to hearing the story!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

awesome


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a great bull. Congrats!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks bigger on my computer than the phone.  Great job Scott. I can't wait to heft it. That is one purty skull plate.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hee haw! What a monster.

Congrats!!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice!!! Where where you hunting out of? I shot my bull the friday before and didn't see but one other bow hunter with a big bull tag the whole hunt. Funny, I got my bull on video before I shot him too. Still working on getting it posted up.

Congrats on a dandy San Juan bull 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This is for the both of you,,Elk22 & c3,,,,,,Contrats!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

22, looks like stixnblades let the air out of good one as well. What a season!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on a great bull Scott! I know of a couple bulls, a couple cow elk, and a big buck that all went down with ease thanks to the epek broadheads! :mrgreen:


----------

